# Need an II property



## tgenerso (Dec 6, 2021)

With DVC moving from RCI to II I'm in need of getting an II property to trade into II for DVC.  Looking to spend as little as I can and don't really care where the home resort is as I'll likely never stay there.  Can someone give me some resorts to check out and maybe an idea of the what to look for?  What big timeshare companies use II?  (Marriott, etc?). Thanks!!


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 6, 2021)

Not sure I would be buying just yet, but some of the resorts mentioned in the other DVC/II thread is Sheraton Desert Oasis and Sheraton Broadway Plantation. They both have reasonable fees and trade well. Who knows though how they will trade in II.


----------



## escanoe (Dec 6, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Not sure I would be buying just yet, but some of the resorts mentioned in the other DVC/II thread is Sheraton Desert Oasis and Sheraton Broadway Plantation



I wholeheartedly agree with the advice above. If I was 100% buying something to exchange and was in love with things like DVC that can move, I would look at II/RCI (dual affiliated) resorts to maximize flexibility and options. I believe SDO and SBP are.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 6, 2021)

My first inclination is to say, if you want to stay at DVC, the safe bet is to own DVC. Trading is like building a house on shifting sands. Things ALWAYS change.

Having said that, if I were going to buy with the intention of always exchanging, I’d be looking at higher quality in high season for the best trade power possible. Dual affiliation is a good idea as well, but resorts that will definitely pull DVC might be as scarce as hens teeth. II can be a mystery as to whether you have enough power to get what you want. Many systems are trying to obtain exclusivity were you need to essentially own there to stay there. More and more we’re seeing systems move towards inventory control and exclusivity. 

Also keep in mind that some systems, like Hyatt for example, make it very difficult to trade in from the outside. I wonder if DVC will have a similar arrangement thru II? It might be a good idea to sit tight for a year or two to see how this all shakes out. If this is a power play by DVC to lock out exchangers from cheaper systems, you might end up with something you don’t want that will never get you where you want to be.


----------



## lynne (Dec 6, 2021)

tgenerso said:


> With DVC moving from RCI to II I'm in need of getting an II property to trade into II for DVC.  Looking to spend as little as I can and don't really care where the home resort is as I'll likely never stay there.  Can someone give me some resorts to check out and maybe an idea of the what to look for?  What big timeshare companies use II?  (Marriott, etc?). Thanks!!


We own at Pacific Grove Plaza on the Monterey Peninsula in California.  It is a very small resort (16 units total).   They trade with both II and RCI but we cannot tell you about trading power since we either use or rent our unit.   They do have some very reasonable resales and our maintenance fees are manageable.


----------



## CPNY (Dec 6, 2021)

tgenerso said:


> With DVC moving from RCI to II I'm in need of getting an II property to trade into II for DVC.  Looking to spend as little as I can and don't really care where the home resort is as I'll likely never stay there.  Can someone give me some resorts to check out and maybe an idea of the what to look for?  What big timeshare companies use II?  (Marriott, etc?). Thanks!!


I’d hold off. II isn’t as transparent as RCI. You may never see DVC available for exchange. Just like it’s nearly impossible to see WSJ or HRA in II now. I expect this agreement will only benefit DVC owners.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 7, 2021)

CPNY said:


> I’d hold off. II isn’t as transparent as RCI. You may never see DVC available for exchange. Just like it’s nearly impossible to see WSJ or HRA in II now. I expect this agreement will only benefit DVC owners.



keep in mind, just because you can’t see it online for an instant exchange doesn’t mean it wouldn’t be available using an OGS. There are many, many resorts you’ll rarely or never see online for instant exchanges. Even more where all you’ll see are studio units. Remember, on,I expect availability is everything that’s past thru all the OGS requests first or, the leftovers.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 7, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Not sure I would be buying just yet, but some of the resorts mentioned in the other DVC/II thread is Sheraton Desert Oasis and Sheraton Broadway Plantation. They both have reasonable fees and trade well. Who knows though how they will trade in II.


There are not as many of those on ebay as there used to be. I was looking to pick up more weeks and hardly saw a thing for either resort.  Vistana started taking back weeks that owners don't want.


----------



## mdurette (Dec 7, 2021)

I would also take a wake and see approach on buying something until we see what kind of inventory II has available to trade into DVC.    

With that said, I am happy with my KingsCreek, Williamsburg 3BR LO.   If I reserve and deposit the a high demand week it has very good TP with II.    It is also dual affiliated


----------



## ocdb8r (Dec 7, 2021)

I agree with others that a wait and see approach is likely best.  

I am more optimistic that DVC trades will be available (I have yet to understand why people think trades will be *more *difficult in II than they were in RCI....especially considering RCI has nearly double the membership base AND doesn't police re-rental of trades as well as II does) BUT we have no idea what level of resort will be required to get into DVC nor if perhaps they will create any sort of "preferential" agreements for trading into DVC (the announcement mentions a "curated" set of resorts for DVC members...and even in RCI certain resorts received preferential access to DVC inventory).


----------



## HenryT (Dec 7, 2021)

Trades in II for DVC will be more difficult than in RCI because II is a weeks based system while RCI is a points/TPI based system.

If you had enough points/TPIs in RCI (by combining if necessary) you could get DVC if there were any available. You can't combine weeks in II to gain a higher power so you are left with trying to figure out what resorts have enough power to get DVC when II's power function is unknown.


----------



## CPNY (Dec 7, 2021)

dougp26364 said:


> keep in mind, just because you can’t see it online for an instant exchange doesn’t mean it wouldn’t be available using an OGS. There are many, many resorts you’ll rarely or never see online for instant exchanges. Even more where all you’ll see are studio units. Remember, on,I expect availability is everything that’s past thru all the OGS requests first or, the leftovers.


Great point, I hardly ever use OGS with II


----------



## escanoe (Dec 7, 2021)

HenryT said:


> Trades in II for DVC will be more difficult than in RCI because II is a weeks based system while RCI is a points/TPI based system.
> 
> If you had enough points/TPIs in RCI (by combining if necessary) you could get DVC if there were any available. You can't combine weeks in II to gain a higher power so you are left with trying to figure out what resorts have enough power to get DVC when II's power function is unknown.



What is easier for some may be harder for others or "one man's loss is another's gain." Since there is no way to combine trading power in II, seems to me there is less opportunity for DVC properties to demand higher trading power for exchanges. I do not believe there will be enough people with 2 BR peek week Marriot's willing and able to use their units (trading power) to pull down all the DVC inventory. 

Illustration: If you were combining poorly trading units to draw down DVC inventory in RCI ... that is not a strategy that will typically work in II. If you have a middle of the road to good 2BR trader, it may actually be easier (cost less trading power) to draw a 1BR DVC unit in II than it did in RCI.

These are theories. Time will tell what happens.


----------



## CPNY (Dec 7, 2021)

ocdb8r said:


> I agree with others that a wait and see approach is likely best.
> 
> I am more optimistic that DVC trades will be available (I have yet to understand why people think trades will be *more *difficult in II than they were in RCI....especially considering RCI has nearly double the membership base AND doesn't police re-rental of trades as well as II does) BUT we have no idea what level of resort will be required to get into DVC nor if perhaps they will create any sort of "preferential" agreements for trading into DVC (the announcement mentions a "curated" set of resorts for DVC members...and even in RCI certain resorts received preferential access to DVC inventory).


I agree, I can see higher end resorts getting preferential access to DVC trades. I can see MVW owners receiving preferential Similar to how Wyndham does now.


----------



## HenryT (Dec 7, 2021)

escanoe said:


> What is easier for some may be harder for others or "one man's loss is another's gain." Since there is no way to combine trading power in II, seems to me there is less opportunity for DVC properties to demand higher trading power for exchanges. I do not believe there will be enough people with 2 BR peek week Marriot's willing and able to use their units (trading power) to pull down all the DVC inventory.
> 
> Illustration: If you were combining poorly trading units to draw down DVC inventory in RCI ... that is not a strategy that will typically work in II. If you have a middle of the road to good 2BR trader, it may actually be easier (cost less trading power) to draw a 1BR DVC unit in II than it did in RCI.
> 
> These are theories. Time will tell what happens.


Everything you said is true but I think there are many more people with low-value weeks who want to trade into DVC than there are people with high-value weeks who want to trade into DVC. The timeshare world is awash with people who want to get more for less (me included).

So yes, owners with high-value weeks will find it easier to get DVC but net-net there will be more losers than winners I think.


----------



## CPNY (Dec 7, 2021)

HenryT said:


> Everything you said is true but I think there are many more people with low-value weeks who want to trade into DVC than there are people with high-value weeks who want to trade into DVC. The timeshare world is awash with people who want to get more for less (me included).
> 
> So yes, owners with high-value weeks will find it easier to get DVC but net-net there will be more losers than winners I think.


Will those high-value weeks want to trade into DVC? I for one would have a hard time giving up a mandatory star option week for a DVC unit. If I do Disney, I would be quite content with staying offsite as I am currently. The Sheraton vistana resort is working out perfectly. Even when I stayed on-site, I still rented a car and drove to the parks or took an Uber.  The nicest thing about staying on-site was only having to carry my magic band. It allowed me to make all purchases easily. Now that they added your park ticket to the Apple Watch and using Apple Pay, the magic band is obsolete.

I picked up an RCI points account to trade into DVC. I must have had extremely high hopes for AKL because I was sort of disappointed in the room. The kitchen wasn’t as equipped as Marriott. I went from the Marriott grand vista to the AKL and I missed the GV room a lot.


----------



## travelhacker (Dec 7, 2021)

CPNY said:


> Will those high-value weeks want to trade into DVC? I for one would have a hard time giving up a mandatory star option week for a DVC unit. If I do Disney, I would be quite content with staying offsite as I am currently. The Sheraton vistana resort is working out perfectly. Even when I stayed on-site, I still rented a car and drove to the parks or took an Uber.  The nicest thing about staying on-site was only having to carry my magic band. It allowed me to make all purchases easily. Now that they added your park ticket to the Apple Watch and using Apple Pay, the magic band is obsolete.
> 
> I picked up an RCI points account to trade into DVC. I must have had extremely high hopes for AKL because I was sort of disappointed in the room. The kitchen wasn’t as equipped as Marriott. I went from the Marriott grand vista to the AKL and I missed the GV room a lot.


I had the same experience. If Animal Kingdom Lodge wasn't at Disney World, didn't have the theming, and didn't have the Savannah I'd think I was in a crappy timeshare. 

However, it was at Disney World, the theming was fun, and it was magical waking up to see animals.

Disney World has gotten VERY expensive for our family (We're in it about $3500 just on tickets for our family for a week). We will probably go once every 3-4 years and I'll try to stay on site if possible.

We go to Florida at least once per year, and we really enjoy staying at the Marriott's which I find much nicer and a lot more comfortable for our family.


----------



## CPNY (Dec 7, 2021)

travelhacker said:


> I had the same experience. If Animal Kingdom Lodge wasn't at Disney World, didn't have the theming, and didn't have the Savannah I'd think I was in a crappy timeshare.
> 
> However, it was at Disney World, the theming was fun, and it was magical waking up to see animals.
> 
> ...



You’ll find as your kids get older that universal will become more appealing to them. You’ll most likely be doing half Disney, half universal trips in which case a Marriott is a better fit. Not just because of the size of the rooms but the driving distance to both parks.


----------



## tgenerso (Dec 7, 2021)

Thanks for the thoughts here, I've been debating on getting an II tradeable resort for some time as I've read the resort options are nicer overall.  The DVC deal just kind of seals the deal as DVC was the only thing swaying me to RCI.  Do have a few questions about II though:

-If I get a 2 bedroom unit for 1 week, can I trade that in for 2, 1 bedroom units?
-If I trade a week for a property with less trading value than mine, do I keep the difference to use elsewhere?


----------



## tgenerso (Dec 7, 2021)

sorry another question..is Vistana and Marriott the same thing?


----------



## CPNY (Dec 7, 2021)

tgenerso said:


> Thanks for the thoughts here, I've been debating on getting an II tradeable resort for some time as I've read the resort options are nicer overall.  The DVC deal just kind of seals the deal as DVC was the only thing swaying me to RCI.  Do have a few questions about II though:
> 
> -If I get a 2 bedroom unit for 1 week, can I trade that in for 2, 1 bedroom units?
> -If I trade a week for a property with less trading value than mine, do I keep the difference to use elsewhere?



1. if you pick up a lockoff, and only if that lockoff splits into two 1 bedroom units. The vistana lockoffs will. Most Marriott lockoff units will split into a one bedroom and a studio. You’ll have to pay a fee to split, then another fee to upgrade the studio.

2. No that’s only in RCI points and TPU. Interval is just that, an interval. Full week for full week. So Exchange wisely


----------



## needvaca (Dec 7, 2021)

tgenerso said:


> -If I get a 2 bedroom unit for 1 week, can I trade that in for 2, 1 bedroom units?
> -If I trade a week for a property with less trading value than mine, do I keep the difference to use elsewhere?



-If I get a 2 bedroom unit for 1 week, can I trade that in for 2, 1 bedroom units?   Only if it a 2 BR LOCKOFF
-If I trade a week for a property with less trading value than mine, do I keep the difference to use elsewhere?   Nope, it's week for week.
Vistana is Westin and Sheraton.  Marriott is a different network.  but they are planning some kind of system merger, but only for developer purchases (that's the rumor)


----------



## CPNY (Dec 7, 2021)

tgenerso said:


> sorry another question..is Vistana and Marriott the same thing?


Yes and no. Marriott acquired vistana (Sheraton and Westin resorts). They still operate differently, however, that may change in 2022. Nothing has been announced.


----------



## tgenerso (Dec 7, 2021)

Thanks for all the help here guys!

As usual this place is of great help so just a bit more and I'll leave everyone alone.  Would like a 2 bedroom LO that is a good trader in II, obviously lowest cost possible.  Someone threw out:

Sheraton Desert Oasis
Sheraton Broadway Plantation

Any others?


----------



## chellej (Dec 7, 2021)

Not sure what it will look like this time but when DVC was with interval before, I traded into Old Key west seven times and Sarasota springs once in the period of 2003-2005.   This was using standard resorts  ( Timbers at Island Park, foxrun, Landing @ 7 coves)  and several times with AC's.  Also, these were with available inventory and not OGS.

I would recommend you look at dual affiliated resorts and frankly I would wait and see what people report before diving in .  Things change and what might have worked before will not now.  Foxrun used to be an excellent trader in II but don't know now.    The 3 I mentioned all are independent, dual affiliated and have relatively low maintenance fees, however, you do not get any preference like the Marriotts or sheratons.


----------



## marmite (Dec 7, 2021)

Though I would not rush out to buy a property based on DVC joining II, I personally don't see how DVC would be an impossible trade when brought in.  I think Hyatt is excellent (at least as desirable for trading into) and in II it has not been hard to trade into two bedroom Hyatt units, the difficulty is it is that they are high-demand, so the weeks making it out of OGS into the regular inventory go quickly.  When I say "go quickly", I can see one appear and it is often gone in less than 10 seconds.  Sure, people give up their hold and they may circulate for a little bit longer, but they are often gone the same day they are posted.

There are a few Hyatt's this doesn't apply to, but for the most part the Florida weeks go quickly.

I'm not sure if dual affiliation would be important if you already have a week in RCI that you are happy with.  If I was going to buy something to trade in II, I would personally lean towards either Marriott or Vistana as you would also benefit from the preference period, should you not want to trade exclusively into Disney with your ownership.

I also think owning Disney is great if that is where you want to be.  Trading internally in DVC gives you access to the most desirable resorts, and the points system make it possible to stay less than a week in some places that may never end up in II (thinking of trying to get a 2 bedroom in Aulani may be impossible in II).

It is all just speculation of course, but if you can't trade into Disney with a one bedroom, then maybe a two bedroom will do it.  If you buy a lockoff you can adjust your strategy to make sure you have enough trade power.


----------



## elaine (Dec 7, 2021)

I think demand for DVC is a lot different than pre-2009 (me included). I'd imagine deposits will be similar to RCI in II, but mid-lower resorts might not have enough "power" to pull DVC like they might have done pre-2009. And  I cannot imagine DVC ever being had for an AC again.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 7, 2021)

elaine said:


> I think demand for DVC is a lot different than pre-2009 (me included). I'd imagine deposits will be similar to RCI in II, but mid-lower resorts might not have enough "power" to pull DVC like they might have done pre-2009. And  I cannot imagine DVC ever being had for an AC again.


DVC might be a lot like Marriott's Crystal Shores. In many cases only the prime 2BR and larger Marriott deposits can pull Crystal Shores. Of course DVC won't have any kind of trade preference but I do suspect even 1BR deposits will be a tough exchange. I won't need to worry about it though, we only own in Orlando and there will indeed be a regional block preventing us from trying to trade in.

Perhaps this might be a reason to pick up Sheraton Flex. I don't know if that would be considered Orlando since there are Orlando resorts in it, but I know other mini systems weren't locked out of DVC through II. Sheraton Flex will likely trade into DVC via their current TPU/Unit Size grid. It would be interesting to see if these numbers hold true for trading into DVC and if DVC will be in the Orlando region as far as TPU goes. Perhaps II will create a new WDW region to reclassify DVC TPUs.


----------



## CPNY (Dec 7, 2021)

elaine said:


> I think demand for DVC is a lot different than pre-2009 (me included). I'd imagine deposits will be similar to RCI in II, but mid-lower resorts might not have enough "power" to pull DVC like they might have done pre-2009. And  I cannot imagine DVC ever being had for an AC again.


Agree, and It may have made sense to buy an RCI point account to trade into DVC, I’m not so sure it makes sense to buy an II trader to try and get into DVC. Interval will be much different than RCI, Especially since we have no idea how much power a resort has in interval. With the exception of the high season Hyatt’s, Westin’s, and Marriott’s, most resorts will be hard to figure out. I’d only buy a trader with the intention on trading everywhere, not just DVC. I highly doubt there will be any DVC in any free AC, even Marriott’s aren’t available.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Dec 7, 2021)

I am wondering about when DVC inventory (as well as Welk inventory) will start to show up. 

It is easy to figure out weeks inventory I think - - Many people reserve close to a year in advance and a fair portion of that inventory gets deposited soon afterwards.  That would mean that a lot of the 2022 weeks inventory has already been reserved and deposited in RCl.  So, with weeks inventory, we probably won't be seeing a lot of it until late 2022.  Of course, some people will wait to deposit their weeks in ii. 

And with points inventory, I suspect that there will still be a lag, with people having already deposited the 2022 points in RCI.  But I wonder if the lag isn't going to be as large.  What do other points owners think?


----------



## CPNY (Dec 7, 2021)

BJRSanDiego said:


> I am wondering about when DVC inventory (as well as Welk inventory) will start to show up.
> 
> It is easy to figure out weeks inventory I think - - Many people reserve close to a year in advance and a fair portion of that inventory gets deposited soon afterwards.  That would mean that a lot of the 2022 weeks inventory has already been reserved and deposited in RCl.  So, with weeks inventory, we probably won't be seeing a lot of it until late 2022.  Of course, some people will wait to deposit their weeks in ii.
> 
> And with points inventory, I suspect that there will still be a lag, with people having already deposited the 2022 points in RCI.  But I wonder if the lag isn't going to be as large.  What do other points owners think?


Most summer inventory began to be released in the first part of the year. So I’d expect to start seeing May inventory and beyond pop up in Interval in the beginning of 2022. March/April is currently being spotted in RCI now


----------



## elaine (Dec 7, 2021)

does anyone know if DVC gives RCI deposits when someone puts DVc points into RCI or it is only when the DVC member chooses a RCI resort? If the latter, there's likely quite a few who dumped expiring (Covid) DVC points into RCI to get 2 years to then book a RCI trade.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 7, 2021)

tgenerso said:


> I'm in need of getting an II property to trade into II for DVC.


And what will you do with it when DVC moves again?

Buy something that you have at least some interest in using yourself. That way if you get left holding the bag, there's still something in it.


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 7, 2021)

elaine said:


> does anyone know if DVC gives RCI deposits when someone puts DVc points into RCI or it is only when the DVC member chooses a RCI resort? If the latter, there's likely quite a few who dumped expiring (Covid) DVC points into RCI to get 2 years to then book a RCI trade.


I think it likely that the deal was x number of deposits per year (based on anticipated usage) not necessarily based on when a dvc member either deposits or makes an exchange.  I think it likely that no additional developer made dvc deposits will be coming although there may be some cancellations from already confirmed exchanges.


----------



## emeryjre (Dec 7, 2021)

Lots of assumptions on how the II system will work for Disney.  Waiting expectantly to see the actual rules/process for DVC trades in II.


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 7, 2021)

Agreed.  For all we know they may end up have resort fees that are in line with Vidanta.  One thing that will likely be the case is that II will police the rentals of exchanges more than rci was willing to do.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Dec 8, 2021)

elaine said:


> does anyone know if DVC gives RCI deposits when someone puts DVc points into RCI or it is only when the DVC member chooses a RCI resort? If the latter, there's likely quite a few who dumped expiring (Covid) DVC points into RCI to get 2 years to then book a RCI trade.


I often wondered about that too! Obviously the DVC deposits to RCI were not based on home resort of the points DVC owners deposited into RCI, since the villas seen most often in RCI in recent years were generally the last to fill internally (1 BR at SSR, OKW and AKL in January through late summer). So I envisioned that when DVC owners put points in, those points went into a sort of pool that DVC used to pay for the villas that were made available in RCI.


----------



## noreenkate (Dec 8, 2021)

TheHolleys87 said:


> I often wondered about that too! Obviously the DVC deposits to RCI were not based on home resort of the points DVC owners deposited into RCI, since the villas seen most often in RCI in recent years were generally the last to fill internally (1 BR at SSR, OKW and AKL in January through late summer). So I envisioned that when DVC owners put points in, those points went into a sort of pool that DVC used to pay for the villas that were made available in RCI.


Agreed I think it’s done that way intentionally to backfill the resorts.
size wise those are the biggest of the DVC resorts so most rooms available- and in most DVC users seem to prefer studios and the points value in 1brd in DVC just isn’t worth it IMO- those are the units usually last to go…it’s primarily the leftovers.
I think it was DIS boards or possibly Mouseowners that had a great spreadsheet on availability of all DVC units at any given time within the use year.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 8, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> DVC might be a lot like Marriott's Crystal Shores. In many cases only the prime 2BR and larger Marriott deposits can pull Crystal Shores. Of course DVC won't have any kind of trade preference but I do suspect even 1BR deposits will be a tough exchange. I won't need to worry about it though, we only own in Orlando and there will indeed be a regional block preventing us from trying to trade in.
> 
> Perhaps this might be a reason to pick up Sheraton Flex. I don't know if that would be considered Orlando since there are Orlando resorts in it, but I know other mini systems weren't locked out of DVC through II. Sheraton Flex will likely trade into DVC via their current TPU/Unit Size grid. It would be interesting to see if these numbers hold true for trading into DVC and if DVC will be in the Orlando region as far as TPU goes. Perhaps II will create a new WDW region to reclassify DVC TPUs.
> View attachment 43226



DC points negate regional blocks, which is one of the good things about being a Marriott enrolled owner. So it is possible to elect your Orlando deeded weeks for points, then exchange into Disney. Initially Oceana Palms was off limits to Ocean Pointe owners due to a regional block. Then DC came to be and voila, instant access thru points.
Of note is the fact I have yet to deposit DC points into II for exchange. I was looking at that possibility for 2022, but realized I have a studio deposit on hand that will get me what I want at a lower price, so I’m still looking for that opportunity to deposit/exchange using points.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 8, 2021)

Most points systems are created to make their owners happy and frustrate exchanger. The system has control over inventory, not owners. An owner in a weeks based system will perceive they need the highest demand week to assure they can get any exchange they desire. Thus they reserve, then deposit those coveted weeks.

Points systems cure that for developers. The developer/management can keep the highest demand/peak weeks for owners in their systems, thus keeping their owners happy and offer a feeling of exclusivity. A side benefit is they can always say, if you want to stay with us, you need to own with us.

I don’t know but will assume DVC will do the same. Peak season will be tougher to get. Slightly off season and lower, not as difficult.


----------



## Ty1on (Dec 8, 2021)

dougp26364 said:


> Most points systems are created to make their owners happy and frustrate exchanger. The system has control over inventory, not owners. An owner in a weeks based system will perceive they need the highest demand week to assure they can get any exchange they desire. Thus they reserve, then deposit those coveted weeks.
> 
> Points systems cure that for developers. The developer/management can keep the highest demand/peak weeks for owners in their systems, thus keeping their owners happy and offer a feeling of exclusivity. A side benefit is they can always say, if you want to stay with us, you need to own with us.
> 
> I don’t know but will assume DVC will do the same. Peak season will be tougher to get. Slightly off season and lower, not as difficult.



Peak season one bedrooms, particular with upgrade views, are so high on DVC's point chart that they are often the ones that have shown up in RCI for exchange.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 8, 2021)

dougp26364 said:


> The developer/management can keep the highest demand/peak weeks for owners in their systems, thus keeping their owners happy and offer a feeling of exclusivity.


Prior to about 2015 or so, DVC did not do a particularly good job of this. After that, they made a noticeable change in their deposit strategy that made it very clear they were thinking hard about what owners wanted, and that owners came first in line. The practical impact is that, since then, DVC has exclusively* deposited 1BRs, the least popular room size system-wide. The vast majority have come from SSR, followed by a healthy number from OKW, some from AKV, and the infrequent unit at some of the others. Unsurprisingly, SSR is the last to fill, OKW generally the second-to-last, AKV the third, and all of the others tend to be very tight. Finally, Fall (roughly October 1st through mid-December, plus or minus a few weeks at the ends and in the middle) are much less commonly deposited. Guess which season is the most in-demand internally? They are re-balancing the point charts to try to smooth out this seasonal imbalance, but they've not gotten there yet.

I don't see any reason why DVC would suddenly change this behavior in favor of exchangers at the expense of owners, though I've been wrong before. Personally, I think that's exactly right. If there is a conflict between owners and exchangers for high-demand time, it seems appropriate for owners to have an advantage. I say that as someone who exchanges more often than I use owned time, though it is closer to 50/50 these days.
--------
*: There were a few perferential exchange agreements with smaller systems (e.g. Welk) that afforded access to 2BRs, but they were few and far between. Most people could safely ignore the possibility.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 8, 2021)

Interesting that DVC hasn’t gotten the mix right or balanced to favor owners. I would have thought they’d lead the field in this respect. It seems to me that would be the entire reason for having a points based system.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 8, 2021)

I must have not written it well because as of six or so years ago they absolutely have.


----------



## escanoe (Dec 8, 2021)

bnoble said:


> I must have not written it well because as of six or so years ago they absolutely have.


I understood your post fine. And understood it the way you meant it.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 8, 2021)

dougp26364 said:


> Interesting that DVC hasn’t gotten the mix right or balanced to favor owners. I would have thought they’d lead the field in this respect. It seems to me that would be the entire reason for having a points based system.


I think DVC is a unique bird in this regard. Points are expensive (both developer and resale). When people go to WDW, they aren't always as concerned about the room, so they have a tendency to book the cheapest room, point wise, with the highest occupancy. You may see a family of five in a deluxe studio. Where if I were booking a Marriott week somewhere, I would want at least a 2BR for five people. At Disney, they are more apt to just use the room to sleep and bathe. Disney is always tweaking their points charts. They found that those real cheap off season nights were often the ones that booked up first. They also found that weekdays booked up fast and high point weekend nights were sitting open. They are always working the points chart to keep the system in balance.

With Marriott, it seems people are willing to pay more to travel on a weekend and weekends at resorts are pretty busy and weekdays the resorts seem to slow down.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 9, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> I think DVC is a unique bird in this regard. Points are expensive (both developer and resale). When people go to WDW, they aren't always as concerned about the room, so they have a tendency to book the cheapest room, point wise, with the highest occupancy. You may see a family of five in a deluxe studio. Where if I were booking a Marriott week somewhere, I would want at least a 2BR for five people. At Disney, they are more apt to just use the room to sleep and bathe. Disney is always tweaking their points charts. They found that those real cheap off season nights were often the ones that booked up first. They also found that weekdays booked up fast and high point weekend nights were sitting open. They are always working the points chart to keep the system in balance.
> 
> With Marriott, it seems people are willing to pay more to travel on a weekend and weekends at resorts are pretty busy and weekdays the resorts seem to slow down.



Maybe Disney should have done something similar to the old Sahara hotel in Las Vegas. At one time they sold sone sort of RTU package that guaranteed a hotel room for a week, paid for up front. That would have been cheaper than building, selling, managing and promoting timeshare sales.
I don’t really recall how Sahara’s pay-in-advance hotel room program worked. I only recall seeing it as resales with an end dates on the RTU program


----------



## noreenkate (Dec 9, 2021)

Ty1on said:


> Peak season one bedrooms, particular with upgrade views, are so high on DVC's point chart that they are often the ones that have shown up in RCI for exchange.



You sure on that- again I am not sure that the higher point views have a relevant history on RCI for exchange... From what I see on the tug boards its mainly SSR and OKW- 
not sure how many treehouses or 1 bad units from VGF lake views or BLT theme park views get sent to RCI. DVC usually sends any breakage from the high point resorts over to cash reservations...Owners can rebook those for cash at a discount.


----------



## Ty1on (Dec 9, 2021)

noreenkate said:


> You sure on that- again I am not sure that the higher point views have a relevant history on RCI for exchange... From what I see on the tug boards its mainly SSR and OKW-
> not sure how many treehouses or 1 bad units from VGF lake views or BLT theme park views get sent to RCI. DVC usually sends any breakage from the high point resorts over to cash reservations...Owners can rebook those for cash at a discount.



Check out the discussions in this forum about AKV Savannah views.  It seems they come up quite often in RCI.  Of course you don't know until you call DVC to add your names.


----------



## noreenkate (Dec 10, 2021)

Ty1on said:


> Check out the discussions in this forum about AKV Savannah views.  It seems they come up quite often in RCI.  Of course you don't know until you call DVC to add your names.



AVK Savanah views are not on the higher point scale for dvc, VGF, BLT & now RIV for Florida those are the higher points values rooms and - and are historically less likely to be booked at the 7 month mark - most of the of the one bedrooms in DVC are higher in points than AKV Savanah...AVK Savanah view has historically not been a hard reservation to get in any room size other than grand villa. Its actually quite dependable reservation for last minute before covid...


----------



## Ty1on (Dec 10, 2021)

noreenkate said:


> AVK Savanah views are not on the higher point scale for dvc, VGF, BLT & now RIV for Florida those are the higher points values rooms and - and are historically less likely to be booked at the 7 month mark - most of the of the one bedrooms in DVC are higher in points than AKV Savanah...AVK Savanah view has historically not been a hard reservation to get in any room size other than grand villa. Its actually quite dependable reservation for last minute before covid...


You arent understanding.  Peak season, DVC members choose AKV non-view over Savannah view because the view isnt worth the extra points to them.

Its been easier to get because of that.


----------



## noreenkate (Dec 10, 2021)

Ty1on said:


> You arent understanding.  Peak season, DVC members choose AKV non-view over Savannah view because the view isnt worth the extra points to them.
> 
> Its been easier to get because of that.



Not understanding?
While I admit I am still learning about RCI - I pretty well versed in my DVC- You said that these are higher point options at DVC they are not they are not even the highest point view options at AKV-

“Peak season one bedrooms, particular with upgrade views, are so high on DVC's point chart that they are often the ones that have shown up in RCI for exchange.”

it has nothing to do with the point cost peak season it’s still consistent across all seasons …try getting a room a club level room AKV, VGC, or VCF any time of year in any category and it’s like winning the lotto.

the three resorts that showed up pretty consistently, OKW, SSR and AKV in RCI, and  are the 3 largest complex’s on property with the highest number of rooms in the system. They dump the leftovers…AKV Savannah view-is not a high points option it is less demand with a bulk of rooms.  the club level is the high option at AKV  and  almost impossible to get even if you owner home  priority pre- Covid Savannah view 1 bedrooms could be booked discounted in less than 1 weeks notice…I know we have done it and it’s usually where I stick extended family/friends I don’t like that much.

They may be higher in RCI exchange points/if that’s what you were referring to…but that doesn’t make them a high point unit in DVC. it’s generally less desirable  for multiple reasons- there is a reason it’s more Kidani  vs Jambo…


----------



## Ty1on (Dec 10, 2021)

noreenkate said:


> Not understanding?
> While I admit I am still learning about RCI - I pretty well versed in my DVC- You said that these are higher point options at DVC they are not they are not even the highest point view options at AKV-
> 
> “Peak season one bedrooms, particular with upgrade views, are so high on DVC's point chart that they are often the ones that have shown up in RCI for exchange.”
> ...



I am talking about unit preferences within a resort.  You countered with other resorts that are obviously more upscale.

Don't get your back up!  Savannah View comes up often for exchangers, and are the last available in DVC within AKL, because DVCers don't want to expend the extra points on them.


----------



## Priscilla (Dec 11, 2021)

I own a 4 bedroom Williamsburg plantations. Great MF. Dual with RCI and II. First year of ownership. I deposited my 2021 2 2 bedroom lock off into II.

I got to exchange it for Christmas week at Marriot Cypress Harbour and Vacation Village in Orlando. Both 2 bedrooms.

I would say that I got lucky to catch those the moment they were released into II.

With that said, this is my first year owning a TS.
I was debating whether to deposit my 2022 summer week into RCI or II. I entertained RCI becuse of DVC possibilities. But I guess I would just stick to II for this upcoming year since DVC is with II now.

Good luck to you hun.


----------



## escanoe (Dec 11, 2021)

I own a similar VV trader "the Colonies" in Williamsburg that I bought earlier this year. I deposited my 2021 usage in RCI weeks, because it transferred too late and I did not want to be locked into flexchange in II.

I prepaid by 2022 MFs and deposited those into II.

I hope that we can make DVC trades with what we own in II, but to have much of a chance to have done that in RCI weeks we would have had to deposit a 4BR lockout as two units and pay a combine fee. That will not be an option in II.

I have only traded one of my 2022 units that is deposited in II thus far, and it is for Trapp Family Lodge in Stowe, VT for the week of 7/4.



Priscilla said:


> I own a 4 bedroom Williamsburg plantations. Great MF. Dual with RCI and II. First year of ownership. I deposited my 2021 2 2 bedroom lock off into II.
> 
> I got to exchange it for Christmas week at Martiot Cypress Harbour and Vacation Village in Orlando. Both 2 bedrooms.
> 
> ...


----------



## djohn06 (Dec 12, 2021)

travelhacker said:


> I had the same experience. If Animal Kingdom Lodge wasn't at Disney World, didn't have the theming, and didn't have the Savannah I'd think I was in a crappy timeshare.
> 
> However, it was at Disney World, the theming was fun, and it was magical waking up to see animals.
> 
> ...



I can agree with you about the expense of Disney.  It is bananas these days.  I am shifting my vacation preferences as the kids are getting older and Disney just is not as magical as in the past, But you may have given a very heavy handed diss on Animal Kingdom Lodge.  It's far from a crappy timeshare.

I know everyone has a preference on how they choose to vacation, however there are aspects of AK that you cannot get at any resort.  My Westin and Marriott resorts are great, however neither of those two resorts offer a unique experience (at least not any in the US).

Here are some of the unique experiences of AK and great things at the resort in general:

AK resort has the second largest collection of African Art in American (second to the Smithsonian)
3 Really good restaurants on site with Jiko, Sanaa and Boma
Extended hours for Disney parks
Multiply Cultural enrichment programs
Over 10 different animal enrichment programs
Interactive Stories with guides from Africa
African history experience
Animal Feedings
Trips on the Savannah
Paint and Sip Savannah program

Now, I can enjoy my Marriott stay as well while I'm in Orlando (we like Sabal Palms).  But, last time I was at Sabal, it wasn't exactly the cleanest place either.  It's safe to say many timeshares have relaxed standards these days.


----------



## travelhacker (Dec 12, 2021)

djohn06 said:


> I can agree with you about the expense of Disney.  It is bananas these days.  I am shifting my vacation preferences as the kids are getting older and Disney just is not as magical as in the past, But you may have given a very heavy handed diss on Animal Kingdom Lodge.  It's far from a crappy timeshare.
> 
> I know everyone has a preference on how they choose to vacation, however there are aspects of AK that you cannot get at any resort.  My Westin and Marriott resorts are great, however neither of those two resorts offer a unique experience (at least not any in the US).
> 
> ...


That's a really fair point. I was referencing just the quality of the room (things like cleanliness, furniture, cooking facilities, etc). 

I also visited during 2020, so there wasn't any of those activities going on. Fortunately, all that theming was there and it was a lot of fun. To be clear, I would love to go back. 

That's also a really fair point about the cleaning standards having been reduced recently. I've seen that pretty much across the board. The only exception was our experience at HGVC Kingsland...that place was completely spotless, and they cleaned our room 3 times in 2 weeks which was really, really nice.


----------



## snickers104 (Dec 12, 2021)

I have read through this thread and have a question.  I own VV at Grandview 122,000 RCI points.  VV says they trade in both II and RCI,  does anyone know how this would trade in II for a DVC week?  Or is it entirely too early to tell.  Thanks.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 12, 2021)

snickers104 said:


> I have read through this thread and have a question.  I own VV at Grandview 122,000 RCI points.  VV says they trade in both II and RCI,  does anyone know how this would trade in II for a DVC week?  Or is it entirely too early to tell.  Thanks.


No, I don't think you can trade through II.  RCI Points is a great product for us in getting to Hawaii resorts.  You will find value in your points elsewhere.  Or you can sell them and buy something that will trade in II.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 12, 2021)

snickers104 said:


> I have read through this thread and have a question.  I own VV at Grandview 122,000 RCI points.  VV says they trade in both II and RCI,  does anyone know how this would trade in II for a DVC week?  Or is it entirely too early to tell.  Thanks.


You don't have to be logged in to see the resort directory for II.  If your resort is not listed, it will not trade into II.  But there are some VV properties in II.  I think Berkshires might be listed.  Maybe they do some sort of internal trade magic for owners?  Vacation Village at Bonaventure is listed in the directory.


----------



## snickers104 (Dec 12, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> You don't have to be logged in to see the resort directory for II.  If your resort is not listed, it will not trade into II.  But there are some VV properties in II.  I think Berkshires might be listed.  Maybe they do some sort of internal trade magic for owners?  Vacation Village at Bonaventure is listed in the directory.


Thank you...I didnt know I could see their resorts...I love my RCI points but with two 4 year old grandsons...really need trading power into DVC.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 12, 2021)

snickers104 said:


> Thank you...I didnt know I could see their resorts...I love my RCI points but with two 4 year old grandsons...really need trading power into DVC.


Have you checked with Wyndham to see if they will allow a deposit into II?


----------



## snickers104 (Dec 12, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Have you checked with Wyndham to see if they will allow a deposit into II?


No I have not.  I can wait awhile and see how this all shakes out...if I need to sell and buy elswhere I can...will see what happens.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 12, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Have you checked with Wyndham to see if they will allow a deposit into II?


CWA? They won’t.


snickers104 said:


> if I need to sell and buy elswhere I can...will see what happens.


Free advice: don’t buy something ONLY with the intention of trading into DVC. Have a broader plan for anything you think about buying.


----------



## snickers104 (Dec 12, 2021)

bnoble said:


> CWA? They won’t.


Im not really tied too tight to those CWA points...I could sell those and buy something else for sure


----------



## snickers104 (Dec 12, 2021)

bnoble said:


> CWA? They won’t.
> 
> Free advice: don’t buy something ONLY with the intention of trading into DVC. Have a broader plan for anything you think about buying.


I appreciate the FREE advice....but my only plan when I buy is to use the purchase in all ways possible AND buy intervals that are fairly easy to get rid of on the resale market.  SO....with that being said....does anyone have a handle on a good property to be looking for that would trade fairly easily into DVC and be fairly easy to get rid of on the resale market that trades in II?


----------



## noreenkate (Dec 12, 2021)

snickers104 said:


> I have read through this thread and have a question.  I own VV at Grandview 122,000 RCI points.  VV says they trade in both II and RCI,  does anyone know how this would trade in II for a DVC week?  Or is it entirely too early to tell.  Thanks.



I think it’s way to early to tell…especially as travel restrictions somewhat ease up and banking borrowing  rules ect have yet to get back to normal. For me personally I would love to see what’s available on II- for trade as far as my DVC points go, will there be minimum deposits ect just a lot of unknowns unitl we can actually login from the DVC side. I say this because I have only 105 for October points coming and while I would never have considered depositing in RCI there is a better than even chance I would consider trading to certain Marriotts ect outside the bubble. I am sure I am not the only owner that feels this way so hopefully we will have great exchange experiences all around once things start up.



snickers104 said:


> I appreciate the FREE advice....but my only plan when I buy is to use the purchase in all ways possible AND buy intervals that are fairly easy to get rid of on the resale market.  SO....with that being said....does anyone have a handle on a good property to be looking for that would trade fairly easily into DVC and be fairly easy to get rid of on the resale market that trades in II?



You may want to consider a Marriott trader -they seem to be pretty user friendly all around-


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 12, 2021)

snickers104 said:


> I have read through this thread and have a question.  I own VV at Grandview 122,000 RCI points.  VV says they trade in both II and RCI,  does anyone know how this would trade in II for a DVC week?  Or is it entirely too early to tell.  Thanks.


While VV does trade in both II and rci, not all VV resorts are affiliated with both.  Grandview only trades through RCI.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 12, 2021)

bnoble said:


> CWA? They won’t.
> 
> Free advice: don’t buy something ONLY with the intention of trading into DVC. Have a broader plan for anything you think about buying.


Will Club Wyndham/ developer Founder's Platinum trade with II still?  I used to be able to do that in 2007, not sure about today's Wyndham.  There are only a handful of Wyndham resorts that trade into II, and I don't own any of them with my Bali Hai and Shearwater points, which is all I am keeping, maybe some of my Smoky Mountains.  I could attempt a phone call.


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 12, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Have you checked with Wyndham to see if they will allow a deposit into II?


Wyndham has been doing everything to choke out the remnants of points deposited into II.  You have to be grandfathered in with specific wyndham properties and only been using II (not rci) since around 2011 and you have to regularly confirm that you want to remain in II and if you don't respond they will auto switch you to rci and you will not be able to switch back.  For the few members, that still qualify and jump through the hoops to remain in II they make depositing difficult or at least don't bother training wyndham employees on how to do so it could take multiple calls to get through to someone to help.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 12, 2021)

snickers104 said:


> my only plan when I buy is to use the purchase in all ways possible


Good to hear! I think that's exactly right. And, if you make a good decision about something with lots of high-value options, then disposing of it will also be relatively easy. For example, your converted VV week is probably an easy thing to get rid of. CWA is a little harder (it has higher than average fees on a per-point basis) but still very doable.

I think if I were buying specifically for II, there are two paths to take. One is to try to get a low-cost Marriott or a voluntary Starwood in the highest season at a place I'd be willing to visit at least some of the time. Those probably won't be free, but they will also give you at least some internal preference in II for some of the best (non-DVC) inventory there, and also should be sufficient to get DVC. The other is to buy an off-brand resort at a decent location in peak season--and I'd want it to at least be Select (silver) if not better. As @rickandcindy23 mentioned here or maybe in another thread, something that isn't rated runs the risk of being shut out of all but the dregs in II. Remember to avoid any Orlando-area resorts, as if you own any you will be barred from exchanging in. From the DVC/II Disclosure:



> II does not issue Confirmations for (i) an exchange into any DVC Resort located in the Orlando/Kissimmee, Florida, area to any Interval Member who owns a week-specific interest in a Member Resort located within the Orlando/Kissimmee, Florida, area



(Note that that language is more strict than RCI Weeks used to implement. In RCI Weeks, you could *own* something in Weeks that was in Orlando, but as long as you didn't use that ownership in any way for the exchange, it was allowed. This seems to say that if you *own* any weeks in Orlando, you will be barred. They might end up implementing what RCI did, and I suspect anyone in a points program that has an underlying ownership in Orlando will be allowed.)

Before committing to either of these routes, I'd also want to see some of the sightings threads to see who could and couldn't see DVC. My II weeks used to be able to see them, and these are weeks that see most but not quite all of the high-quality II deposits. But, a lot might have changed in the past dozen or so years. The Marriott/Starwood route is probably safe and will have good exchange options in any event--again, as long as you avoid Orlando.



rickandcindy23 said:


> Will Club Wyndham/ developer Founder's Platinum trade with II still?


No one who isn't currently able to use II will be able to unless Wyndham changes the rules---and seeing as how Wyndham owns RCI, that's unlikely.

Each Wyndham account is affiliated with exactly one exchange company. Originally, the affiliation was determined by your _first_ Wyndham purchase in any account. There were a handful of resorts that, _if you bought them first_, would affiliate the account with Interval, but most affiliated with RCI. If memory serves, some years ago Wyndnam told all owners with II-affiliations that they were being moved to RCI unless they explicitly opted out, with a very short deadline. (That's a fuzzy recollection, though--I wasn't affected so I only paid half attention). All new Club Wyndham accounts are now affiliated with RCI no matter what the first ownership is.


----------



## escanoe (Dec 12, 2021)

tschwa2 said:


> While VV does trade in both II and rci, not all VV resorts are affiliated with both.  Grandview only trades through RCI.



This is true. And I have been told if a property is enrolled in RCI Points it cannot be traded in II. I am not 100% that is true, but I can believe it would make trading it in II more difficult.


----------



## CPNY (Dec 13, 2021)

bnoble said:


> Remember to avoid any Orlando-area resorts, as if you own any you will be barred from exchanging in. From the DVC/II Disclosure:
> 
> (Note that that language is more strict than RCI Weeks used to implement. In RCI Weeks, you could *own* something in Weeks that was in Orlando, but as long as you didn't use that ownership in any way for the exchange, it was allowed. This seems to say that if you *own* any weeks in Orlando, you will be barred. They might end up implementing what RCI did, and I suspect anyone in a points program that has an underlying ownership in Orlando will be allowed.)



This stood out to me as well. The verbiage is interesting as they state that anyone who “owns” a week in Orlando would be blocked. It brings up the question of what if someone owns an Orlando week but also has a week at a resort in Hawaii in the same interval account? Would the exchange be blocked even if the member was using a deposit from the Hawaii resort?

Let’s take vistana mandatory resorts as an example, those units qualify for a Corp Interval account. Is there a way to have 2 separate Corp accounts just in case any account with an Orlando ownership is actually blocked from exchanging into DVC?


----------



## chemteach (Dec 13, 2021)

I think Worldmark is one of the best timeshares to own.  It's a points system whose upfront cost has gone way down in the last decade.  If you are patient, you can pick up a 10000 point ownership for about $1000 - $1500 and often you get a year's worth of points with the purchase so the actual purchase price is $1000 less a year's maintenance fees.   You can rent in double the points you own from other Worldmark owners.  It trades in both RCI and II.  I have found it to have good trading power in II.  For 10,000 worldmark points, you can exchange into a 2 bedroom.  8000 points for a 1 Bedroom.  The maintenance fees for 10000 points are around $800.  You can often buy one time use points from other worldmark owners for about 7 cents each.    I also owned sheraton broadway plantation, and it has been a good trader.  For $1350 in maintenance fees, you get two 1-bedroom units to exchange.   (I gave away my SBP because I had too many timeshare weeks.)


----------



## Priscilla (Dec 13, 2021)

snickers104 said:


> I have read through this thread and have a question.  I own VV at Grandview 122,000 RCI points.  VV says they trade in both II and RCI,  does anyone know how this would trade in II for a DVC week?  Or is it entirely too early to tell.  Thanks.



PS: anytime you are ready to get rid of your GV ownership, I could take it off your hands.
I have been patiently waiting for a GV RCI points to purchase.


----------



## CPNY (Dec 13, 2021)

Priscilla said:


> PS: anytime you are ready to get rid of your GV ownership, I could take it off your hands.
> I have been patiently waiting for a GV RCI points to purchase.


Oh I’m sure there will be lots of RCI points contracts coming up soon lol, I’ve used all of my 2022 points already but come June of next year I’ll be evaluating whether or not it’s going to work for me. I do prefer II resorts over RCI.


----------



## chemteach (Dec 14, 2021)

Priscilla said:


> PS: anytime you are ready to get rid of your GV ownership, I could take it off your hands.
> I have been patiently waiting for a GV RCI points to purchase.


I have no idea how much these sell for nowadays - probably not much - there is a 122,000 Grandview RCI Points timeshare on ebay.  https://www.ebay.com/itm/265450909995?hash=item3dce1b712b:g:CcAAAOSwy09geMvT


----------



## Priscilla (Dec 14, 2021)

Out of curiosity, what is the big deal about staying in a DVC resort?
I have been to Orlando several times and visited Disney world a few times.

Matter of fact, we are heading there in a couple of weeks for the holidays. I never missed anything staying in other resorts and commuting to DW.
Maybe I’m not aware of what I’m missing with not staying on site.
Don’t you still have to purchase the Disney tickets to visit the parks? Or can you just stay at the resort and not necessarily have to purchase park tickets?
Sorry for the dumb question but truly just wondering what the big deal is.


----------



## Priscilla (Dec 14, 2021)

chemteach said:


> I have no idea how much these sell for nowadays - probably not much - there is a 122,000 Grandview RCI Points timeshare on ebay.  https://www.ebay.com/itm/265450909995?hash=item3dce1b712b:g:CcAAAOSwy09geMvT


----------



## Priscilla (Dec 14, 2021)

Thanks


----------



## Priscilla (Dec 14, 2021)

eBay
		


Absolutely free.
This resort is great for exchanging. You can split it into 2 2 bedrooms into II. 

OP in case you are interested. Not sure how it will play out with DVC exchanges.


----------



## CPNY (Dec 23, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> DVC might be a lot like Marriott's Crystal Shores. In many cases only the prime 2BR and larger Marriott deposits can pull Crystal Shores. Of course DVC won't have any kind of trade preference but I do suspect even 1BR deposits will be a tough exchange. I won't need to worry about it though, we only own in Orlando and there will indeed be a regional block preventing us from trying to trade in.
> 
> Perhaps this might be a reason to pick up Sheraton Flex. I don't know if that would be considered Orlando since there are Orlando resorts in it, but I know other mini systems weren't locked out of DVC through II. Sheraton Flex will likely trade into DVC via their current TPU/Unit Size grid. It would be interesting to see if these numbers hold true for trading into DVC and if DVC will be in the Orlando region as far as TPU goes. Perhaps II will create a new WDW region to reclassify DVC TPUs.
> View attachment 43226


If this grid doesn’t change for DVC, and DVC deposits follow what they have been in RCI, then 51,700 Sheraton Flex options would be good enough to pull a one bedroom. The majority of DVC deposits in RCI were one bedrooms in weeks that are the equivalent to Interval’s TDI range of 100-130. (Assuming this is how trading with Flex Options works) 

Does anyone want to pay nearly 1200 a year in annual fees for 51,700 Flex Options? Doesn’t seem worth it.


----------



## noreenkate (Dec 24, 2021)

Priscilla said:


> Out of curiosity, what is the big deal about staying in a DVC resort?
> I have been to Orlando several times and visited Disney world a few times.
> 
> Matter of fact, we are heading there in a couple of weeks for the holidays. I never missed anything staying in other resorts and commuting to DW.
> ...



so there are a few perks to staying in the bubble-
One is transportation-  quite a few of the resorts you can even walk to parks and or the springs or take direct transportation to parks/springs…there is no cost for parking either at the WDW resorts or at WDW parks- this has been somewhat of an issue occasionally with DLP & Aulani with rentals no idea if those even appear as trades…

dvc villas are eligible for the extended park early accesss & ( when offered ) the extended evenings for deluxe resorts.

early access to genie+ ( this is a bubble thing )

Pre Covid there were a ton more reasons for staying bubble - those and some new ones are supposed to be coming in 2022. Some are great some are cute some are just meh


----------



## Priscilla (Dec 24, 2021)

Cool.
Glad the bubble makes others happy.


----------



## jr4seasons (Dec 25, 2021)

Agree that dual affiliated (trades with both II and RCI) is important, as DVC was II initially, then moved to RCI, and is now moving back to II.  Recommend you get the highest trading category in II's T.D.I., ie the 'highest red' category to put it in more familiar terms. That level will then match up with DVC which is also in the highest level of trading category (demand). I own many weeks at an oceanfront resort in the Carolinas that is dual affiliated with both II and RCI for trades, is stable, and has a 2 bed maintenance fee of $750ish. The weeks in the highest II category for trades in Carolina Coast resorts is weeks 22 - 33 (early June to late August).  I know of a few 2 beds for sale in week 22 for approx $1000-1500. The weeks are deeded, but can also be traded in II's points system too.  Or RCI one year, and II the next (ie choosing which exchange network to use is not a permanent choice in dual affiliated resorts).  Suggest you buy a week/unit that you can later sell if it doesn't work out for you.  You could find weeks for $0, but check their trading category and possibility of marketability later on so you're not stuck with it should you decide to change your strategy. Reply to me if interested in knowing more.


----------



## escanoe (Dec 26, 2021)

jr4seasons said:


> Agree that dual affiliated (trades with both II and RCI) is important, as DVC was II initially, then moved to RCI, and is now moving back to II.  Recommend you get the highest trading category in II's T.D.I., ie the 'highest red' category to put it in more familiar terms. That level will then match up with DVC which is also in the highest level of trading category (demand).



I do not think it is foolish for someone to get a trader unit to potentially trade into DVC, but assumptions come with risks. If DVC leaves. II in 5 or 10 years to exchange somewhere else …. itis hardly safe to assume it would be RCI.

We have no idea at this time what the most efficient trader in II will be to land a DVC trade. And whatever it is in 2022 could be considerably different in 2025.

Owning a 150 (highest) TDI week in II is good for trading purposes. However, TDI ratings are week specific and region specific, but not resort specific. You can have a TDI 150 week at a skunk of a resort and that does not mean it will be a great trader. II ratings like premiere or elite likely matter a fair amount as well.


----------



## SML123 (Jan 5, 2022)

II has always been second to RCI. It makes me wonder why DVC would bother to switch. RCI is more transparent and if you save enough points, anyone can qualify for a high value property. In fact there is a widget buried in RCI accounts that tells you thé worth of anything in its system. The points are used as resort handicapping.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 5, 2022)

SML123 said:


> II has always been second to RCI. It makes me wonder why DVC would bother to switch. RCI is more transparent and if you save enough points, anyone can qualify for a high value property. In fact there is a widget buried in RCI accounts that tells you thé worth of anything in its system. The points are used as resort handicapping.


Didn't RCI only come up with the TPU system out of the class action suit where they were sued regarding renting of units deposited by owners?


----------



## bnoble (Jan 5, 2022)

It was around that time, but not in response to anything from the suit IIRC.


----------



## SML123 (Jan 5, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> Didn't RCI only come up with the TPU system out of the class action suit where they were sued regarding renting of units deposited by owners?



Yes and funny that it was also about the same time they started giving change back if what you gave up was more valuable than what you got. We prefer off season, so the overhaul worked to our advantage.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 5, 2022)

bnoble said:


> It was around that time, but not in response to anything from the suit IIRC.


I recall it around that time and thought it was one of the stipulations of the settlement. I could be wrong.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 5, 2022)

bnoble said:


> It was around that time, but not in response to anything from the suit IIRC.


I think it was a result of the suit.  The terms only required them to do it for 5 years and when questioned about that during the proceedings, rci responded that it was quite an expensive system change and if they did it, they would have no intention to going back to the old way.  I think they actually found a combination of the transparency, the ability to get get more fees with combine and extensions and multiple exchange fees from a single deposit all brought in more money so once they changed they did keep it.


----------



## escanoe (Jan 5, 2022)

Anyone think II will go in this direction in the next few years? Just curious. EPlus and higher quality inventory (if you can land it) is what I like about II. RCI has much better transparency, a larger quantity of resorts with more inventory available in my region, and offers more flexibility. 



SML123 said:


> Yes and funny that it was also about the same time they started giving change back if what you gave up was more valuable than what you got. We prefer off season, so the overhaul worked to our advantage.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jan 6, 2022)

My dual-affiliated units at Tree Tops Resort in Gatlinburg always traded well with II. I'm not a big II fan, so RCI has been getting them the past few  years. Gatlinburg is a hot driving destination for much of the east coast. It was crazy busy even during COVID. Tree Tops was impacted by the wildfires a few years ago, so it is practically a new resort since the rebuild. Good management with very reasonable maintenance fees. Not even a special assessment when it burned. Many of the owners use their week, so deposits always seem to be in high demand there. We don't go to Gatlinburg because of the tourists, but we've had great trades from it.

Sheila


----------



## kanerf (Jan 6, 2022)

I recently purchased a small HICV package and asked for a received an II account as well as RCI.  No idea about the trades yet.


----------

